# Pre and Post Bloodwork, what to do?



## tman3 (May 6, 2016)

Ostarine cycle 4 weeks long 15mg E.D
Past week dropped to 12.5 E.D
12LB weight gain(yes a bit is fat but it still looks good)

PRE CYCLE BLOODS:





POST CYCLE BLOODS:






Just stopped Osta today since cholesterol is not the greatest.

Is this really shutdown? or just suppression, because the LH actually is higher than it was pre blood work.

Have Nolva on hand, does it need to be taken or can some natty boosters and DAA just be used since LH is fine? 

Already have low E, and some sides from that, so will Nolva mess things up more by blocking receptors sites, or would that help? I know the rebound might actually be beneficial since E is low, but what about while it's being taken?

Thank you!

Edit: IDK why the pics are so small but i attached them so you can download the attachments or use the links below and replace the 0 with an o in .org

s32.postimg.0rg/szeq6hikl/PRE.png
s32.postimg.0rg/s0yd4758l/POST.png


----------



## bronco (May 6, 2016)

Still can't see nothing. Just to be clear you did 4 weeks of of ostarine and gained 12lbs?


----------



## tman3 (May 6, 2016)

bronco said:


> Still can't see nothing. Just to be clear you did 4 weeks of of ostarine and gained 12lbs?



Try using the two links I posted at the very bottom, just replace the zero with an o in .org

Yes I was in at least 450 surplus every day and tracked my macros, I have stretch marks now


----------



## bronco (May 7, 2016)

If my natty test levels was at 200 I would try and get on trt


----------



## Bigmike (May 7, 2016)

bronco said:


> If my natty test levels was at 200 I would try and get on trt



Definitely, 225 is the cutoff point, dunno why your not taking at least test.

If osta shut you down that bad:go with roids, results are alot better.

If that's your normal T:go to a doctor, get on prescribed roids


----------



## tman3 (May 7, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Definitely, 225 is the cutoff point, dunno why your not taking at least test.
> 
> If osta shut you down that bad:go with roids, results are alot better.
> 
> If that's your normal T:go to a doctor, get on prescribed roids



 Well my normal pre cycle T was 611 if I remember correctly, its 203 now, but that's post cycle. I have nolva, I'm just wondering what the sides will be if I already have really low estrogen


----------



## Maxxed (May 7, 2016)

Maybe this has been answered, does insurance cover the cost of blood work.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 7, 2016)

You're still suppressed bc of the osta. What did you expect testing while still taking it? 

What time of day were the bloods taken?


----------



## tman3 (May 7, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You're still suppressed bc of the osta. What did you expect testing while still taking it?
> 
> What time of day were the bloods taken?



Just wanted to see how much it would suppress.
I tested at 1 pm


----------



## bronco (May 7, 2016)

tman3 said:


> Well my normal pre cycle T was 611 if I remember correctly, its 203 now, but that's post cycle. I have nolva, I'm just wondering what the sides will be if I already have really low estrogen



I misread I was thinking 200 was pre cycle. If you'r going to try and kick start you natural test you will need some clomid I wouldn't even bother with the nolva


----------

